# Life changing makeup/beauty products?



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

What's the one (or few) (MAC) makeup or beauty products that have changed your life? (okay, a little exaggerated) but you know... something that you can't live without, is always included in your beauty routine, something that has stepped up your makeup game?

Share!

I would have to say to answer my own question is that I love beauty powders after barbie loves mac released, clinique shimmers.. not to glittery but subtle glow.. and beauty burst from barbie loves mac.. i look at browns and neutrals in a whole new light... the 266 brush.. changed my brows forever........ AND lastly.. mac foundation.. now i'm not scared of foundation anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so what's your life changing products???


----------



## triccc (May 23, 2007)

MAC Prep + Prime. I absolutely love this product. It really helps make my skin look flawless. Besides helping even out my skin tone and covering up the not so pretty redness of my skin, it makes my pores disappear! And my foundation goes on so smooth, and I don't need to use as much.


----------



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_MAC Prep + Prime. I absolutely love this product. It really helps make my skin look flawless. Besides helping even out my skin tone and covering up the not so pretty redness of my skin, it makes my pores disappear! And my foundation goes on so smooth, and I don't need to use as much._

 
i have some primer but i  need the one with spf 50! thanks!


----------



## faifai (May 23, 2007)

- MAC Select Tint SPF15. Super sheer foundation that's the perfect match for my skin, for parties or on days that my skin is just not looking its best.

- Wet 'n' Wild liquid eyeliners, come in gorgeous shades and last forever.

- Kiehls SPF 15 lip tint in G30. Provides sun protection and a beautifully sheer red tint.

- Maybelline Volum Express Turbo waterproof mascara. holds a curl and lengthens it like nothing else!

- Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF50 sunscreen. dries to a light, non-greasy finish.

- MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack. the perfect black eyeliner, lasts through a sweaty 105 degree Arizona day without smudging a bit.

- Sally Hansen Cornsilk matte powder in No Color. I LOVE that this doesn't add any color and just reduces shine. the lack of color prevents a cakey look.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 23, 2007)

UDPP. Never knew that eye makeup could last that long.

Fluidline. It's so easy to apply and is the best for a softer version of liquid eyeliner. I never wore that much eyeliner until I started wearing Fluidline.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 23, 2007)

Fluidlines and coverfx mineral powder foundation. Oh, also Make Up For Ever's shine on powders and Clinique's shimmering tones powders.


----------



## Hilly (May 23, 2007)

MAC 266 brush with brow powder in brownie and porcelain. OMG...i love these items so much!

Clinique E/L with the sharpeners in the lid...i didnt know how to line until I met these guys!


----------



## mskitchmas (May 23, 2007)

UDPP!!! this is definately the big winner for me.

Babor eye cream. Totally depuffs and softens some of those cute little lines I'm starting to develop.

Turtle nail files. The only files that don't wreck my nails. Very gentle.

Mac eye shadows, lipglasses and lip varnishes.


----------



## GreekChick (May 24, 2007)

I would say the Paints. No eye makeup would hold on my eyes before I discovered them.


----------



## Bernadette (May 24, 2007)

MAC Paints
MAC brushes
Everyday Minerals foundations, setting powders and Sunlight concealer.
Borghese Fango Delicato
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Every N.V. Perricone product I've tried.

Okay, I'll stop myself at those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ratmist (May 24, 2007)

I dunno about 'changed my life' unless you mean 'messed with my bank account'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k

The one thing I adore and now would not be without are the pigments.  I have 11 full jars and 3 quarter-full jars as samples from a friend (including a rare Purple matte - w00t!), and I love them all.  I want mooooore.  I'm a real tightass with my money, but I love pigments because they're so versatile.  I'm able to look past the price because they last forever (so long as they stay dry) and because I mix them into whatever I want or need.  

Suppose the second choice goes to the shorthandled brush sets.  I have three full sets - the olive handled set, the black ruffle eye set, and a black-ferruled set - and a short-handled 187.  I adore them all and use them all.


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2007)

Smolder Eye Kohl.  It's still one of my MAC favorites.  I try other things and may not use it for awhile but I always come back to it at some point.


----------



## VazCris25 (May 24, 2007)

MAC blacktrack fluidline.  Lasts all day!

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

MAC blush brush #168.  Gives amazing face countour!

Mary Kay medium coverage foundation.  Goes on lighter than a moisturizer while completely evening out skintone!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 24, 2007)

The day i discovered eyelash curlers. No seriously! hahaha curling eyelashes is such a simple thing but it makes SO much difference... especially for short (well, mine arent really short but they're not really long either), straight asian eyelashes. Yay for Shiseido's curler.... and false eyelashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bobbi Brown Gel Liner ... which is pretty much the same as MAC fluidline but i just chose Bobbi Brown, i dont know why. But i just LOVE whoever came up with gel liners.... they are a god-send.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 24, 2007)

haha one word "Teddy", eyeliner that is.

i went up to the counter and i was with my mother and she told the MA, my daughter needs an eyeliner that isnt black because black is to harsh. and she put teddy on me and ever since then i can wear nothing on my face but some teddy and ill look done up.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 24, 2007)

+ Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
+ Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation
+ Shimpagne MSF
+ Smashbox Lash Primer
+ MAC Prep + Prime Lip
+ MAC #266 brush
+ MAC #205 brush
+ Nars #12 Brush
+ Blacktrack Fluidline
+ MAC Select Cover-Up
+ My fave: Fix + with Vanilla pigment mixed in
+ Glamoursun LG
+ A good eyelash curler and sharp tweezers!
+ Most important: Sunscreen, enough sleep, exercise and lots of water!


----------



## mskitchmas (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_+ Most important: Sunscreen, enough sleep, exercise and lots of water! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ain't this the truth??!


----------



## slvrlips (May 24, 2007)

Wow! 
My life changing stuff are:

Mineralize skin finish in dark ( omg my everyday love)
Mac paints  esp. bamboom & bare canvas 
187 brush 
219 brush 
Siss l/s 
C-Thru l/g 
Bio Silk Hair Therapy 
Water (helps to keep the skin clear and the body hydrated) 

New fav 
Ambering Rose blush


----------



## iio (May 24, 2007)

I have to go with MAC fluidline, it is like permanent on your eyes!


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2007)

I am also a big fan of MAC's Smolder eye kohl.  Also for me SPF 50 and Olay Age defying cleanser.  It is like a scrub and cleanser in one and it makes my skin glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could name products forever!


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 20, 2007)

Right about now Viva Glam VI I wear everyday and all day


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 20, 2007)

UDPP. i could never get e/s to stay before this stuff. It's awesome.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 20, 2007)

udpp - simply the best and lasts sooo long
shu eumura eyelash curler - gosh i need a new one so bad
oil of olay - i always go back to this after trying other stuff
sunscreen 
tweezers - i think brows are most important
good makeup brushes


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 20, 2007)

MAC Smolder Khol, if I wear no other makeup I always wear a line of this - the darkest, blackest most blendable khol I've ever tried...makes my eyes more intense and defined and pops my eye colour.


----------



## girlstar (Jul 20, 2007)

MSF Natural and my 187 brush - because I *hate* liquid and cream to powder foundations. 
Porcelain Pink MSF and my 188 brush - I'm still praying they re-release PP so I can get backups and not pay exorbitant prices on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lush' coalface soap and AoBS. 
Burts Bees lip balm 
I don't know if this counts, but getting my eyebrows tinted on a regular basis has DEFINITELY changed my life! haha


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

UDPP
MAC fast response eye cream - the only eye cream that doesn't give me milia
Beauty powder - how did I live without them?
BE foundation and concealor brush - I can't get the same coverage with a liquid concealor


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 21, 2007)

Benifit Boi-ing concealer!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 21, 2007)

mac paints and the 266!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jill35* 

 
_UDPP. i could never get e/s to stay before this stuff. It's awesome._

 
same here...


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 21, 2007)

UDPP; best eye primer i've ever tried

Fluidline; lasts all day and is easier for me to apply than liquid, but still intense enough

Lipliner; any color, i just love how it makes my lips look!

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer; my foundation always flaked before this


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 21, 2007)

1. Prescriptives Custom Blend anything 
2. Px *magic powder in Deep Translucent (the best setting powder ever) 
3. UDPP 
4. Shadesticks/Sephora Jumbo Eye Pencils- they are the most versitale eye shadow tool, IMO 
5. NARS blushes


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*Clarins Truly Matte Foundation: since i've found my match, i'm in heaven! lol*

*Clarins skincare made my skin clear and soft, i'll be forever thankfull!*

*Eyelash curler! I never knew this could make that much of a difference!*


----------



## twobear (Jul 22, 2007)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> 1. Prescriptives Custom Blend anything
> 
> 
> This is the best!  The money I save from buying the wrong color is worth it alone. Not to mention, as I gain/lose my summer tan, Prescriptives can lighten/darken my products for free!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

MAC Brow Shader - OMG - perfect with the small angled brush!!


My eyebrows were so BLAH before.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 22, 2007)

SPECKTRA is life changing.  I realized that there are people out there, just like me, that enjoy the creative process of make-up.  Because of Specktra, I have learned the wonders of layering and the redemptive power of BPs & IPPs, which I am not sure how I lived without them.  Also, Fluidline as base for eye shadow (changed my life)... I could do a happy dance right now.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_SPECKTRA is life changing.  I realized that there are people out there, just like me, that enjoy the creative process of make-up.  Because of Specktra, I have learned the wonders of layering and the redemptive power of BPs & IPPs, which I am not sure how I lived without them.  Also, Fluidline as base for eye shadow (changed my life)... I could do a happy dance right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I totally agree with this! I've learned SO much from reading posts here.


----------



## nagarpoe (Jul 23, 2007)

Mineral Skinfinishes in dark and medium
Northern Lights Mineral Skin Finisher
Black Track fluidline!!
Plushglasses....any color!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 23, 2007)

* Fix+
* Prep & Prime Skin
* Black Track Fluid Line
* Loud Lash Mascara

life would be horrible w/o these


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jul 23, 2007)

- Jojoba oil!!! Moisturizes my skin wonderfully and leaves it soo soft and glowy!
- Mineral foundation (Laura Mercier), love the airbrushed look and the built-in sunscreen!
- Lip stains (UD and Vincent Longo)!!!!! Goodbye one-minute lipstick!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also wonderful for creating the most natural looking blushy cheeks (even my mother thought it was MY SKIN)!!


----------



## Kristen (Jul 24, 2007)

182, 187, 263 and 272
MUFE waterproof eyebrow corrector
TALIKA LIPOCILS!!!
NYX Dolleye Long Lash Mascara
Lush Mask of Magnaminty
and of course Blacktrack fluidline

ooh and my rubis tweezers!


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2007)

Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder.

That product _totally _shook up my MU.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 24, 2007)

false eyelashes! ever since i discovered these, i refuse to leave the house without them! 

and for the 100th time udpp


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 24, 2007)

spektra
mac eyeshadows
estee lauder micro-d
chanel vamp nail polish
ysl concealer
clarins body lotion
mac brushes


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 24, 2007)

UDPP and Fluidlines. I can't use a pencil on my upper line to save my damn life.


----------



## Kim. (Jul 24, 2007)

*Brow powder/pencils/stencils
Mac Blushes (have about 12) 
Spektra *
MAC brushes
& Most importantly
My eliptical


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_SPECKTRA is life changing. I realized that there are people out there, just like me, that enjoy the creative process of make-up. Because of Specktra, I have learned the wonders of layering and the redemptive power of BPs & IPPs, which I am not sure how I lived without them. Also, Fluidline as base for eye shadow (changed my life)... I could do a happy dance right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
what's ipp's?
sorry.. i know what they are.. iridescent pressed powders =p


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 24, 2007)

Iridescent Pressed Powders?


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Iridescent Pressed Powders?_

 
Yep!

It seems that Specktra and illuminating products have all been our make-up catalysts.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 24, 2007)

oh oh, I want to add the CCO.  I know the store is NOT  a product, but those stores have changed my life.  I got products that I missed out on like Lune b/c and Bobbi Brown "Bikini"..... I am very happy in there...


----------



## goink (Jul 24, 2007)

Fluidline! My eyeliner could never stay until I've tried Fluidline.
Blot powder. It's my mid-day saviour. I use oil blotting paper then powder. It makes my pores look smaller.


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jul 26, 2007)

*Diorshow mascara and my MAC eyelash curler <3 not even my stubby straight eyelashes could fight against these beauties!
*UDPP
*Palatial Lustreglass, my gloss of choice. Pink? With green shimmeryness!??! How could it not be fabulous


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 26, 2007)

Make Up Forever Foundation Primer, hands down.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got to go back and add Yogamode beauty powder - this is awesome! It makes my skin look flawless. 

Can't.Live.Without.It!


----------



## nightseye (Jul 26, 2007)

MAC Fix+
Blacktrack fluidline
187 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and recently, discovering MSFs !


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 27, 2007)

typo! sorry...


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 27, 2007)

ARMANI MASTER PRIMER....

It looks like a serum (clear..) OH MY GOD!!! ....I thought Mac's Prep&Prime was amazing, but this..this is immaculate!!! However it is really expensive..but a little goes a long way!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 27, 2007)

UDPP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DDF Benzoyl Peroxide
Fluidlines
Mac 227 brush (it opened up a whole new world...)








 Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






black soap
Boscia oil free moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anita Grant and Qhemet Biologics hair products (damn my hair smells good)
Mac mixing medium

...


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 28, 2007)

Heres my list:

UDPP
Benefit Bad Gal Eyeliner
Cover Girl Lash Exact Mascara
MAC Fluidline
MUFE Face & Body Foundation
BE Mineral Veil


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_SPECKTRA is life changing.  I realized that there are people out there, just like me, that enjoy the creative process of make-up.  Because of Specktra, I have learned the wonders of layering and the redemptive power of BPs & IPPs, which I am not sure how I lived without them.  Also, Fluidline as base for eye shadow (changed my life)... I could do a happy dance right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I agree on Specktra!!!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *powderpaint* 

 
_Heres my list:

UDPP
Benefit Bad Gal Eyeliner
Cover Girl Lash Exact Mascara
MAC Fluidline
MUFE Face & Body Foundation
BE Mineral Veil_

 
powderpaint, what color are you on the MUFE face & body foundation??

i must definitely say that was a life changer for me as well.. well, besides the fact that i'm having a hell of a time finding the right color :T


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine are:

MAC MSF Dark - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Best product EVER!
Max Factor Masterpiece mascara
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack. 
The Body Shop - Luxery flannel facial cloth. It is so beautiful and soft, it cleans really well and is not too harsh for the eye area.
Prestige Eyebrow Pencil - Earth Brown. Love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2007)

Beauty Powders
Mineral foundations
MAC paints - especially Bare Canvas
MAC lipsticks - so bright and last for hours
YSL touche eclait concealer
Dior limited editions
Lancome hypnose mascara
vaseline for dry lips and skin
MAC eyeshadows
MAC brushes
Clinique skin stuff and foundations
eyelash curlers
SPECKTRA!!!!!!!
false eyelashes

i could be here for days!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 29, 2007)

*Garnier Pure Face Lotion
*Adidas Women Fresh 24H Anti-Perspirant Roll-On Deodorant
*ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
*Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black
*Clean & Clear Oil Blotting Sheets
*MAC Blot Powder in Medium
*Cream Blush (in general)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 30, 2007)

Mac 182
Origins checks and balances
Mac prep+skin
Mac blot Powder
Mac 187
Benefit bad gal lash
Mac golden bronzer
Mac skinfinish (gahhh! love!)
Nars Amour Blush
Mac lipstick in giddy
*SPECKTRA*
Vaseline
Eyelash curler
Mac shadows


----------



## purplkaret (Jul 30, 2007)

i def would say mac brushes, especially the 224, cuz when i went home and did my makeup the next day, i looked in the mirror and was like "holy cow i didnt know i could look this good with makeup!"

more recently, udpp - after i got it my eye shadows have looked brighter than ever


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_oh oh, I want to add the CCO.  I know the store is NOT  a product, but those stores have changed my life.  I got products that I missed out on like Lune b/c and Bobbi Brown "Bikini"..... I am very happy in there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You are speaking the truth!  And it sucks too because I go to CCO's, get discontinued products, then get on Specktra to get the color story, then go the ebay and try to get the other products from that collection.  What a vicious cycle! 

Also the MAC 217 brush is amazing.  I need about 3 more atleast.  That and the 239.


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 1, 2007)

Fun thread!

1) Natural MSF in Medium--great as a light base in the summer or over a light foundation when it's cooler!  So glad it's permanent.
2) Kiehl's avocado eye treatment--for me, it's the BEST eye cream ever.  Rich and thick and uncomplicated.
3) Dr. Hauschka Rose Day Cream
4) DHC Cleansing Oil
5) Laura Mercier Eye Basics in Wheat--even more than Untitled and UDPP
6) The Nars Orgasm/Laguna compact from Sephora

merleskaya


----------



## gingerbelle (Aug 18, 2007)

I have EXTREMELY oily, breakout-prone skin, so my HGs are mainly the stuff that works well with that:

1. Paula's Choice 2% BHA - because without clear skin makeup is meaningless
2. MAC Blot Powder - keeps me matte all day when dusted on top of...
3. EL Double Wear - covers my dark spots from historical breakouts, looks fresh and matte for 8-10 hours in summer, 12-14 in winter, and doesn't upset my skin as long as I remove it properly with...
3. MAC Cleansing Oil
4. MAC Liquidlast Liners - the ONLY liners that don't smudge on me and dissolve easily with #3. Wish the brush didn't suck tho.
5. UDPP 
6. MAC Mixing Medium - I use these with pigments to help them apply vibrantly and without fallout. Also use with pressed e/s to get them to show up well and apply evenly, esp lustres and lesser pigmented shades (lookin' at you, C-shock)
7. Seche Vite Nail Topcoat - Dries in 10 minutes and leaves nail shiny and chip free for 4-5 days
8. Kabuki Brush - Applies pressed and loose powder flawlessly


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 18, 2007)

Skin Care: 
1) Aspirin Mask
2) Kiehl's Ultra Moisturizer 
3) Kiehl's Brightening Botanical Cleansing Cream 

Makeup: 
4) MUFE Face and Body Foundation
5) Bareminerals Powder Foundation
6) Nars Eyeshadow Duos and Blushes
7) Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Rose 
8 ) Shiseido Eyelash Curler
9) Liquid Liner
10) MAC Blot Powder in Medium Dark


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 18, 2007)

MAC Paints and Prep+Prime Eye. After using these for my base, I could never go back. My shadow is now more vibrant, lasts way long, and doesn't crease. In other words, my reapplying throughout the day has been minimal ever since.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 18, 2007)

Mattese Cosmetics
Astarte Cosmetics
Milan Minerals.


They all changed my life.  I love color.


----------



## abeautifulmess (Aug 21, 2007)

My top life-changers would have to be the staples in my makeup bag:

-Maybelline's Sky High Curves. My fave mascara: no clumps and lots of length.
-Shu Uemura eyelash curler. Fits my eye to a T and opens my eye right up.
-Tweezerman Eyelash comb. Amazing to separate every single itty bitty lash. No clumps!
-My two foundations: Stila Tinted Moisturizer w/ spf 15 and Shu Uemura Water Perfect Foundation
-Benefit Boiing concealer
-Maybelline's Dream Mousse Blush: for when I want instant perk-up in 2 seconds flat - and it stays on your face like you wouldn't believe! Blends like a dream and easy at that!
-Sugar Tropic Tan for all year-round glow
-Shu Uemura Eyeliner + Make Up Forever Waterproof Eyeliner. Both do not ever budge!
-Benefit's She-Laq: seriously makes everything stay on my eyes. 
-Cargo Lip Gloss in Soho. Most moisturizing gloss ever. 
-Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 5, 2007)

- Bare Escentuals/Minerals Foundation + Mineral Veil
- C.O. Bigelow's "My Favorite Lip Balm"
- False Eyelashes
- MAC Brushes
- MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
- MAC Mineralize Skinfinshes 
- MAC Pigment in Vanilla
- NARS Blush in Orgasm
- Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
- Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
- SPF 
- Urban Decay Primer Potion
- Vaseline

* Contouring! 
* Shaping your eyebrows
* Filling in your eyebrows
* Embracing your natural skin color (fair or dark)!!!


----------



## noangel (Sep 5, 2007)

MAC 168 brush
UDPP - helps my e/s not fade away
MSFs/shimmerbrick


----------



## vica (Sep 5, 2007)

soft brown matte & espresso e/s
mac 224 brush
cleanse off oil
studio fix
udpp
springsheen & coppertone blush


----------



## aquatears (Sep 14, 2007)

- bare escentuals brow brush + shiseido eyebrow & eyeliner compact in deep brown. my eyebrows are shapeless and lifeless without them. 

- shiseido eyelash curler. wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- jane blushing petals. gives a natural glowy color to my cheeks. 

- stila tinted moisturizer with spf 15. i hate foundation, but this is so sheer and makes my skin glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- UDPP. 'nuff said. 

- olay complete moisturizer with spf 15. i wear this on good days when my skin is absolutely clear. 

- neutrogena dry touch sunblock with spf 55. must wear this everyday during summer.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 14, 2007)

MAC:
#129 Brush for Blush, I've been using it for more than 3 years and it still works like a dream
#266 for lining brows or lids, it's so much easier to make a straigt line with that brush
Vellum e/s, my love for duochromes began with that, especially layered over black e/s
Ingenue Blue e/s, too bad it was LE
Vanilla Pigment

Lancôme: Color Design #703 e/s, most gorgeous turquoise duochrome...

Guerlain: Terracotta Bronzing Powder #3

NARS: Blush in Sin

Giorgio Armani: e/s #11, most versatile neutral color and #1 Mania Lipstick, smoothest texture, no taste or smell and nice everyday color

Cyber Colors Glitter Eyeliner in Gold, has holographic glitter in it too, adds a lot of bling and fun to every look

OPI: Start to finish - Formaldehyde free version, base and top coat in one, amazing shine

Look by Bipa Khol Kajal in Midnight, cheapo drugstore liner that is blacker than high end...


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 17, 2007)

1. MAC Fluidliners - changed my life because EVERYTHING I tried before it smudged and creased on my Asian eyes.
2. Maybelline Full and Soft Mascara - the only mascara that doesn't give me racoon eyes.
3. Shu Eyelash curler - I used a Maybelline curler for the longest time which tore out my lashes until I found this one.
4. Lancome juicy tube Marshmallow - the first l/g I fell in love with and responsible for introducing me to glosses.
5. MAC Russian Red l/s - the first RED l/s that I loved enough to have the guts to wear out to public. 
6. MAC Sunpepper p/m - One of a series of p/m I first purchased, and responsible for starting my love of pigments.
7. Olay products - I love everything Olay.
8. MAC's 182 brush - I learned to buff with this and haven't stopped.
9. MAC Dollymix blush - my first MAC blush and renewed my love for them.
10. Specktra & MUA - not technically a beauty product but has taught me so much & MUA is great for recs.


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 10, 2008)

i can't leave the house without my Shiseido Maquillage mascara! and i'm married to my MAC 266 brush!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

MAC brushes-209, 217, 275
MAC pigments-Helium, Jardin Aires, Violet
UDPP
Urban Decay Deluxe palette
MAC eyeshadow-Crystal Avalanche
Lancome eyeshadows-Slide, Limelight, Candid
Avon Daring Definition mascara
True Blue Spa I'm In The Mood For Scrub
MAC Belightful IPP
MAC Northern Light MSF


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 13, 2008)

MAC in general! LOL.. nah..

-MAC face & eye brushes - 217, 187, 168
-UDPP. my lids will never crease again!
-MAC Emote blush. i never knew how much of a diff. contouring made!
-Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat. No more smudged nail polish!
-MAC Studiofinish & Mosturecover concealers


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chanel Teint Innocence Compact Makeup-It doesnt irritate my super sensitive skin and blends like a dream!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 14, 2008)

-168 brush for foundation- seriously! Thanks to xsparkage for the tip!
-Palmer's cocoa butter stick- You need this.
-Studio fix fluid. You need this too!
-Foundation pump. If you don't have this BUY ONE
-St. Ives apricot face wash. It keeps my skin absolutely flawless and smells good, plus it's cheap? Hell yes! I can't find it anywhere now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-MAC lipglass- my very first makeup product!


----------



## pahblov (Jul 14, 2008)

217, 168, 187 and 263 brushes!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Artdeco eyeshadow base
Talika lash curler 
clinique high impact mascara (or YSL efc)
Diorkiss lipglosses
Dior shimmer powder
Max factor panstick concealer (just under eyes)
Maf factor panstick shimmer - shimmer shimmer everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my HG powder - shiseido pureness compact - the only one that doesn't cause breakouts


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 14, 2008)

NARS foundation and powder.  (colours for Yell-oh girls) NARS creme eyeshadow under regular eyeshadow. Makes UDPP look like wllpaint primer.

everything from Fusion Beauty. Their stuff takes years off my skin and makes my lips look Joliesque.  Their protein tan looks more natural than a natural one. 
Guerlain lipstick. Nothing else feels this good.

Dior eyeshadow, its magic. 

Fibrewig mascara, its flawless.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 15, 2008)

UDPP: before I found out about this (via Specktra members) my eyeshadow would fade in a few hours due to my oily lids

Desert Essence facial cleanser: the only cleanser that keeps my pimples/pizza face away without having to add benzoyl peroxide cream after

Mac Blacktrack Eye Pencil: -I used to forgo using eyeliner due to clumsiness but when I use this it just glides right on the water line.


----------



## SMMY (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerlain Issima Precious Light Smoothing Illuminator - best concealer ever 
Guerlain Loose Powder kohl, with special love for the Oriental Metal one. Makes lining my eyes a less than one minute task.
Mac Fast Response eye cream - Helps on less than fresh mornings.
Mac X-rocks and Desirous Blushes - perk up my complexion with a single  swipe.
Mac 182 brush - makes applying setting powder a pleasure
Coco pigment - the hype on this one is not overblown
Chanel Joues Contraste blushes - ridiculously expensive, but worth it for the quality.


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 16, 2008)

UDPP - Seriously changed my life. My shadows would never last before. I can't even remember living without it!


----------



## nleslie (Jul 17, 2008)

MAC Lip conditioner!
Beige-ing as a base.
ELF All-over cover stick concealer

More to come, I'm sure!


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

Eyeshadow bases, fix+, good brushes, fluidline.


----------



## tayray (Jul 18, 2008)

It's gotta be du wop lip venom for me. I'm addicted to the stuff


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 27, 2008)

Studio Fix powder applied with a brush absolutely changed my life!  I hated any kind of foundation because everything I used settled into my large pores and made them look like craters and it was most unattractive!  So I tried the Studio Fix and voila!  No craters!  I looked like I had flawless skin!  My Clinique Tinted Moisturizer is great too....no settling in the pores!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

*MAC Shadesticks* (especially Biege-ing): Never knew eye shadows could look so vibrant or have such great staying power! By far, my most favorite make-up item I've ever used. 
*MAC Paints* (especially Stilife): I use these with shadesticks, even more staying power and "pop"!
*MAC Microfine Refinisher*: My face has never been so smooth or glowy since I started using this.
*Shu Eyelash Curler*: My first curler. How did I ever live without one? 
*Poshe Nail Top Coat and Base Coat*: My nail polish now lasts for days without any chips or wear.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

MAC studio fix
MAC eyeshadows
UDPP
covergirl lash blast
MAC powerpoint eyeliner
sally hansen mega shine topcoat
MAC prep+prime spf 50
jane shimmering bronzer


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Make Up Forever Foundation Primer, hands down._

 
looove my 'All mat'....so expensive though sheesh...I love evrything MUFE, but MAC pigments are the love of my life!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't believe no one said MAC Strobe Cream!!! I love it so much, it's perfect for my skin and gives a nice glow.  With a little MSF or beauty powder, I'm glowy all day.

Also, Prescriptives Comfort Lotion.  Seriously, my makeup glides on like a _dream_.

And one more, tenderling blush.  Anyone in the NW15-20 range should check this out, it's just enough color if put on with a light hand.


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Nov 10, 2008)

*smashbox photo finish primer*
*smashbox high def foundation*
*mac 187 skunk brush*
*mac 209 liner brush*
*mac fluidline*
*nars blush orgasm*
*ardell runway lashes claudia*
*i am only half a woman with out them!! hehehehe! they are my secret arsenal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## cetati (Nov 12, 2008)

Smashbox Photofinish Primer in Light - changed the way my face looks forever
UDPP - my eyeshadow lasts now!
MUFE HD Foundation - changed my face forever. 
MAC Petticoat - my first real highlight tool and its' amazing!
MAC Dollymix and NARS Orgasm - the first blushes I really really loved.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

224
albatross

>;3


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 12, 2008)

- Eyeshadow bases! It made such a huuuuge difference in my makeup when I found out those existed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Fluidline! I couldn't do eyeliner at all before I found this product! It's just amazing to work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- MAC 187 brush. I don't need to use nearly as much foundation as with other brushes/sponges, it doesn't streak and it gives a super flawless finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Exfoliators! I remember the first time I used one and I had such a "wooooow"-experience! Never knew my skin could feel/look like that


----------



## igswonderworld (Nov 12, 2008)

-diorshow mascara - best mascara EVER!
-skyn iceland facial cleanser & hydro cool firming eye gels - puffiness -GONE!!!
-studio fix powder foundation - it's such a versatile product - my idea of a perfect natural cover
-187 181 and 224 brushes
-Kevyn Aucoin skin enhancer
-YSL Touche Eclat


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 12, 2008)

MAC MSF in Lightscapade (perfect glow that's natural without being glittery! It's a subtle shimmer and I just love it)
Shiseido Mascara Base (turns any mascara into gold.. I always pimp this product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
MUFE HD Foundation (perfect colors, blends easily, looks natural)
Smashbox Photofinish Light (keeps MUFE HD Foundation fresh all day)
MAC 182 and 187 brushes for buffing and applying foundation.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 12, 2008)

Fluidline in Blacktrack for the gazilliionth time.
MAC brush 224, 219, 239, and I think it's 182 (buffer brush)
MAC brow shader, which sadly, I just discovered a second ago that it was a limited edition. I use the Double-Ended Rock 'N' Roll Brush from Bare Escentuals to fill in my brows with it.  I'm so sad..
NYC translucent finishing powder.
Smashbox bronzer in 'suntan matte'. It's excellent for contour and color.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 13, 2008)

MAC 224, 217
UDPP
Eyeliner


----------



## Jupiter19 (Nov 14, 2008)

1- Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner (Sepia)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Best invention ever)
2- Shu Uemura 2R Brush (gives me the perfect thin line I like with my BB Gel 
    liner)
3- Bobbi Brown Eye Contour Brush (don't ask me why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
4- MAC Painpots
5- Tweezerman Lashcomb
6- Rubis Slant Tip Tweezer
7- New Shu Uemura Eyelash curler (finally catches my outer lashes that my 
    old Shu Uemura curler didn't)
8- Cinema Secrets Stainless Steel Palette (small)

All I can think of for now.....I'm too


----------



## cetati (Nov 15, 2008)

Recently during the Sephora F&F discount I got a Smashbox bent eyeliner brush and it's AMAZING. Even though I'm a little awkward with it today (first time) I have a feeling this will be life changing.


----------



## sofabean (Nov 15, 2008)

mac sculpt and shape!! the highlighter makes my cheeks and face look 10x more awake and i love when the sun hits my face.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

I LOVE MAC's cleanse off oil and their Micro Fine Refinisher!!!


----------



## Purrceys (May 30, 2010)

- Two Faced Shadow Insurance (I'm allergic to UDPP)

- sunscreen & hats (without them I'd have as many wrinkles and as much sun damage as my younger sister)

- over the counter retinoids (I use Neutrogena Ageless Intensives Deep  Wrinkle Serum), AHA (use acne.org's) and Olay Regenerist Fragrance Free Serum (although no miracle, these evened out my skin tone, faded the amount of sun damage I have  and helped soften some of my wrinkles.)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 31, 2010)

For me:

- MAC paint pots and GPS, best bases ever
- MUFE HD and Nars Sheer Glow, tie for me as my HG foundations
- Ruby Woo l/s, love retro lips
- Lancome Hypnose, best mascara ever, hands down
- Nars Laguan bronzer, the only makeup I need in the summer


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

Eyeshadow bases! I love the one by Benefit, but the old one is dc'ed.

MSFs.

Professional brushes.

Eyeshadow remover by Lancome and Clinique.

MAC Blot Powder Loose.


----------



## Mabelle (May 31, 2010)

1. UDPP. I don't understand how i survived without this
2. Bare Minerals. It covers everything on me, is so light and natural looking. Whenever i'm at work and demo it on someone, they buy it. 
3. Fiberwig mascara. Makes my Lashes ridiculously long. This is another product that if i demo it on someone, they always buy it.
4. Orgasm blush. I know i know, but seriously, it goes so well with my skintone. I've tried a bunch of other NARS blushes, but nothin' looks as good as orgasm.
5.Purity Face wash. Holy lord, does this mofo take off makeup. It takes off absolutely everything (except those stubborn MAC liquid Liners)
6. Lush's coal face soap and la boheme: I am acne prone, and these two combined give the best results for taking care of my acne.
7: Lush's Ocean salt scrub. It hasnt changed MY life, but my BF loves it! 

and the newest addition

FAT GIRL SLIM!!! 
Sweet Fancy Moses, it is good. At 30$ for 6 oz i was apprehensive.... I took 3 hefty samples to make sure i could try it for 2 days (2X a day) before buying it. I thought it might be doing something, so i figured, i'll go for it (plus my co workers raved about it). After about 4 day using it 
Any cellulite i have/had is WAY diminished. Also, theres way less 'jiggle" going on. While the size of my problem areas has not gotten smaller, it appears to be toned. Which is nice.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

- shu uemura eyelash curler
- gel eyeliner
- mac brush 187


----------

